# Reptile Breeder Game 2!



## ReptileBreederGame (Dec 13, 2010)

Reptile Breeder 2 - v1.0.3

The biggest online reptile breeding game has been upgraded to version 2! We have 12 species of reptiles and amphibians on the game at present and we are continuing to add new ones. The most popular species, Royal Pythons, have over 30 morphs currently!

These are just some of the things you can do right now;
- Buy reptiles from the pet shop or player market, or get special morphs at the Importer
- Breed realistic morph combos (with pictures!)
- House your reptiles in an easy-to-use enclosure system; just pick the enclosure type and put the reptile in!
- Use a variety of special items on your reptiles
- Hire other players to do your feeding and cleaning jobs
- Put your reptiles up for auction and check the price statistics for each morph, or offer to buy reptiles from other players

We have lots of upcoming features planned including weekend reptile shows/expos, player-owned reptile shops, competitions, minigames, racks for snakes, and of course more species and morphs!

Reptile Breeder 2 - v1.0.3


----------

